# Stick insects & plants/herbs?



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm slowly getting into stick insect/bugs and I'm just wondering obviously apart from the bramble and privet and rose leaves, is there anything else that they can eat?

Like herbs? Mint? and so on.

Thanks alot.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what species of stick are they?


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Macleays at the moment planning on getting different breeds though, like leaf insects but focusing on these at the moment.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i wouldn't have thought they would eat mint and stuff.
try fern, obviously bramble, privet, oak and other leaves.
just be a bit wary of feeding plants you are not completely sure they are okay with, they might take badly to it and die.
hope this helps


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, I was wondering cause I was in Tesco before and seen alot of potted herbs, like parsley and mint and loads of other thought it'd be great to add one to the tank.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i doubt they would touch anything like mint or parsley, they also love eucalyptus and oak : victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Most herbs smell like they do as they're filled with insect repellents or poisons.

The phasmid forum should have lists.


----------

